# ** الغرفة الرابعة غرفة لذيذة و متوسطة الصعوبة لجميع الأعضاء **



## elamer1000 (12 مارس 2011)

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم**

**أهلا بكم فى غرفة جديدة**

**من الغرف المغلقة**

**التعليمات**

**
**كل واحد ليه 3 **مساعدات

للثلاثة غرف المتتالية

* *

**اللى يطلع

يقدر يساعد اللى لسه

* *نساعد بعض من غير ما نفسد متعة اللعبة**

**
**
**اللعبة دى بسيطة وحلوة خالص**
**
**وفى متناول** الشطار**
**
**هى بوقت معين لازم تحل فيه الغرفه بسرعه**
**وهى ثلاثة غرف متتالية**
**صغيرين جدا**
**ولذاذ قوى**
+++

**وهتعجبكم الغرفة دى خالص**
**
**طولت عليكم**

**الغرفة**

هنا
 **
**واتمنى انها تعجبكم**


**وللتدريب للمستجدين فى الحبس**

**هنا**
**
** هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى ** **‏*
*
**وهنا**
**
** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين ** **‏**
**

* * **   الغرفة الثالثة غرفة محكمة الغلق وبسيطة  **

*

 *صلواتكم من أجلى** 

**الأمير**

+++*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى امير*
*نبدا ونقول يا مسهل *
*ههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 مارس 2011)

*عرفت كتيرررررررررررررر*
*بس ممكن اعرف اعمل اية بالجاروف الازرق؟*​


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

*حلتها كلها 
ميرررسى جدااا لعبة روعة
 و فى انتظار الغرفة الجديدة​*


----------



## elamer1000 (12 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ميرسى امير*
> *نبدا ونقول يا مسهل *
> *ههههههه*​




*يا مسهل*

*انتى روحتى فين من غير ما تحليها*

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *عرفت كتيرررررررررررررر*
> *بس ممكن اعرف اعمل اية بالجاروف الازرق؟*​




*ده بيستخدم لما تفتحى الباب

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (12 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *حلتها كلها
> ميرررسى جدااا لعبة روعة
> و فى انتظار الغرفة الجديدة​*




*برافو عليكى يا سكر

اول واحدة تخرج انتى شطووووورة

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يا مسهل*​
> *انتى روحتى فين من غير ما تحليها*​
> *+++*​


*لا انا حليت الغرفة الاولى والتانية والثالثة جبت الحاجات بتاعتها بس مش عارفة *
*التركيب اللى فى الكتاب ؟*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 مارس 2011)

*ايه الأدوات اللى معاكى*

*+++*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

يا راجل انت فين من زمان
جارى التجربة​


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفة ألعبها هههههههههههههه 
طلعت عندي لوحة الارقام و ما عرفت شو اكتب رقم 

مررررررسي على الدعوة أمير 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (14 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا راجل انت فين من زمان
> جارى التجربة​



*
اهلا اهلا بالغالى

انت اللى فين من زمان

عاوزك تكسر الحيطان وتفتح الشبابيك

عندك اربع غرف مستنيك

حبيبى

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش عارفة ألعبها هههههههههههههه
> طلعت عندي لوحة الارقام و ما عرفت شو اكتب رقم
> 
> مررررررسي على الدعوة أمير
> ربنا يباركك​*




*اهلا اهلا بالغالين

اللعب هنا مش قفش ده على رواقة

لو معرفتيش حاجة اطلب واحنا نساعدك

المهم انتى فتحتى التليفزيون لقيتى ارقام هما دول بس بترتيب الالوان

مستنيكى تطلعى  بسرعة

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ايه الأدوات اللى معاكى*​
> 
> *+++*​


*معايا رشاشة ماية - وحديدة سودا ملوية - وازازة حمرا - وكتاب *
*ناقص البزرة*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بالغالين
> 
> اللعب هنا مش قفش ده على رواقة
> 
> ...


*
خلصتهـــــــــا و أخيرا بعد عناء طوووووويل :smile02
بجد لعبة مسلية ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *خلصتهـــــــــا و أخيرا بعد عناء طوووووويل :smile02*
> 
> *بجد لعبة مسلية *​


*مبروك *
*طيب ممكن تقوليلى اجيب البزرة منين؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *مبروك *
> *طيب ممكن تقوليلى اجيب البزرة منين؟*​



*لا انا ما روحت عاللي بعديها 
انا خلصت تاعت التلفزيون و التلاجة 
بس مش فاهمة عليكي يعني ايه بزرة - بحكم اختلاف اللهجات يعني :new8:​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا انا ما روحت عاللي بعديها *
> *انا خلصت تاعت التلفزيون و التلاجة *
> 
> *بس مش فاهمة عليكي يعني ايه بزرة - بحكم اختلاف اللهجات يعني :new8:*​


*ههههههههه*
*نو بصى يا قمر انتى كدا خلصتى اول غرفة بس فاضل 2 تانى انا فى اخر واحدة *
*فيها زرعة انتى بتحطى بزرة ليها عشان تبقى زهرة فهمتينى*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة 
تانى غرفة انا يعتبر خلصت كل حاجة
وطلعلى اخر مفتاح
بس عمال بيعلب ويغير نفسة
اية المفروض يحصل
انا زهقت


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا جماعة
> تانى غرفة انا يعتبر خلصت كل حاجة
> وطلعلى اخر مفتاح
> بس عمال بيعلب ويغير نفسة
> ...


*ههههههه*
*نو امسكة من تحت وهو بيتحرك وروح بية عند الباب هيفتح الباب*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *نو امسكة من تحت وهو بيتحرك وروح بية عند الباب هيفتح الباب*​



بجى امسكة مش راضى
هحاول تانى واشوف


----------



## elamer1000 (14 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا انا ما روحت عاللي بعديها
> انا خلصت تاعت التلفزيون و التلاجة
> بس مش فاهمة عليكي يعني ايه بزرة - بحكم اختلاف اللهجات يعني :new8:​*




*تمام

بس الغرفة عبارة عن 3 غرف صغننة

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بجى امسكة مش راضى
> هحاول تانى واشوف





*ارفعلى صورة الغرفة


+++
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 مارس 2011)

تانى غرفة الى فيها البانيو واللمض​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

*انا خلصتهااااااااا كلهاااااااااااا*
*بجد جميلة خالص *
*ميرسى امير *​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا خلصتهااااااااا كلهاااااااااااا*
> *بجد جميلة خالص *
> *ميرسى امير *​




*الف مبرووووك


ايه الشطارة دى

عليكى تساعدى أحلى ديانة

+++
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف مبرووووك*​
> 
> 
> *ايه الشطارة دى*​
> ...


*ميرسى امير *
*ااااة اكيد طبعااا لو احتاج اى حاجة هساعدة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تانى غرفة الى فيها البانيو واللمض​


*اه تانى غرفة اللى فيها البانيو لو احتجت فيها حاجة *
*هقولهالك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تانى غرفة الى فيها البانيو واللمض​





*اوصف الحالة

انت واقف ليه


+++
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2011)

انا جبت كل حاجة ووصلت للمفتاح الاخير الى بجيبة من البانيو

بس مش راضى يتمسك علشان افتح بية الباب
عمال بيغير شكلة وخلاص


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

_ولا فاهم حاجه_​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 مارس 2011)

​


KOKOMAN قال:


> _ولا فاهم حاجه_
> ​




*
ليه يا غالى

دى غرفة مغلقة وبتدور على الخروج بس بتشغيل مخك الذكى

انا اثق فيك

ممكن تراجع اول رابط غرفة مغلقة

** هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى ** ‏

مستنيك

+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انا جبت كل حاجة ووصلت للمفتاح الاخير الى بجيبة من البانيو
> 
> بس مش راضى يتمسك علشان افتح بية الباب
> عمال بيغير شكلة وخلاص




*ازاى امسك المفتاح الأصفر واخرج

*



*
+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> خلصتهـــــــــا و أخيرا بعد عناء طوووووويل :smile02
> بجد لعبة مسلية ​*




*مستنيكى تكملى الغرفة كلها

+++
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا على اللعبة الحلوة
تسلم اديك​


----------



## نونوس14 (16 مارس 2011)

*انا خلصت الاولى والتانيه*
*لسه قدامى مشوار طوووووووووويل*
*هههههههههههههه*
*هاجرب فى التالته والرابعة بقى وربنا معايا*
*ميرسى ع اللعبة الحلوة دى*
*بجد رائعة جدا*


----------



## elamer1000 (16 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا على اللعبة الحلوة
> تسلم اديك​




*المهم

بتلعبى ولا هتنامى

مستنيكى

لعبة لذيذة حاولى تلعبيها

+++
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ازاى امسك المفتاح الأصفر واخرج
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ما هو مش راضى يتمسك
​


----------



## elamer1000 (16 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ما هو مش راضى يتمسك
> ​




*يعنى بتيجى تضغط عليه مش راضى يتحرك

+++
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 مارس 2011)

بمسكة وبحطة تحت اجى امسكة تانى مش بيرضى يفتح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2011)

هو صحيح أنا ماليش فى الالعاب
لكن دا مجهود رائع تشكر عليه​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
صعبة بس ها نحاول تاني


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 مارس 2011)

عديت تانى غرفة خلاص وبحاول فى التالتة اهو


----------



## elamer1000 (17 مارس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هو صحيح أنا ماليش فى الالعاب
> لكن دا مجهود رائع تشكر عليه​




*ليه ما تحاولى ويبقى ليكى فيها

دى مش اى العاب

شرفتى

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> صعبة بس ها نحاول تاني




*حاول تانى واى هنت

احنا فى الخدمة

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عديت تانى غرفة خلاص وبحاول فى التالتة اهو




*يا مسهل  فاضل غرفة

اى هنت ؟

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*انا وصلت للخزنة في الغرفة التالتة ومش راضية تتفتح*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا وصلت للخزنة في الغرفة التالتة ومش راضية تتفتح*​


*بصى يا سكرة انتى لما بتوصلى السلك فى الشاسة وتفتحى التليفزيون دة *
*هتظهرلك ارقام بالالوان 9  و3 و7 *
*بصى ترتيب الالوان واكتبى الرقم فى الخزنة *
*اى خدعة يا جميلة* ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بمسكة وبحطة تحت اجى امسكة تانى مش بيرضى يفتح


*لا اقول لحضرتك ما انت لما ينزل امسكة على طول متسبهوش تحت امسكة ولف بية الغرفة وافتح بية الباب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *بصى يا سكرة انتى لما بتوصلى السلك فى الشاسة وتفتحى التليفزيون دة *
> *هتظهرلك ارقام بالالوان 9  و3 و7 *
> *بصى ترتيب الالوان واكتبى الرقم فى الخزنة *
> *اى خدعة يا جميلة* ​


*عارفة كده يا بنتي*
*بس الالوان مش بتعمل معايا*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عارفة كده يا بنتي*
> *بس الالوان مش بتعمل معايا*​




*شوفى الارقام بلونهم واكتبيهم وشوفى الالوان تحت الخزنة واكتبى ارقامها

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *شوفى الارقام بلونهم واكتبيهم وشوفى الالوان تحت الخزنة واكتبى ارقامها
> 
> +++
> *​


*انا بعمل كده بس بيتكتبو اخضر اصلا :bomb:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا بعمل كده بس بيتكتبو اخضر اصلا :bomb:*​




*يا سكر الارقام ملونة

والخزنة تحتها 3 الوان شوفى الرقم اللى بيقابل اللون بتاعه واكتبيه

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يا سكر الارقام ملونة
> 
> والخزنة تحتها 3 الوان شوفى الرقم اللى بيقابل اللون بتاعه واكتبيه
> 
> ...


*صدقني بعمل كده 9 اخضر 7 ازرق 3 احمر*
*ومش بتتفتح:t26:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مارس 2011)

*اقولك حل حلو خالص علشان ل الألوان*

*غيريهم 397*

*973*

*379*


*937*

*793*

*739*

*وبـــــــــــــــــــــــس*

*+++*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*خلصتتتتتتتتتتتتتها هييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خلصتتتتتتتتتتتتتها هييييييييييييييه*​




*برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عليكى

حلوة الغرفة مفيش اسهل من كده

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو عليكى
> 
> حلوة الغرفة مفيش اسهل من كده
> 
> ...


*نو ده الجزء الاول لسه الباقي:love34:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ليه ما تحاولى ويبقى ليكى فيها
> 
> دى مش اى العاب
> 
> ...



أصل الألعاب عايزة الفاضى
و أنا وقتى بصراحة مشحون جدا
أحيانا باسرق الوقت عشان أقعد على النت


----------



## elamer1000 (19 مارس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أصل الألعاب عايزة الفاضى
> و أنا وقتى بصراحة مشحون جدا
> أحيانا باسرق الوقت عشان أقعد على النت




*هههههههههههههه

طيب بلاش سرقة بس اقتبسى شوية وقت علشان تلعبى

هتعجبك

+++
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

أصل فيه مشكلة تانية 
إنى ما بعرفش ألعب


----------



## elamer1000 (22 مارس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أصل فيه مشكلة تانية
> إنى ما بعرفش ألعب



*حاولى واحنا هنساعدك*

انا كنت مش اعرف العبها

*+++*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو ده الجزء الاول لسه الباقي:love34:*​




*اوكى


انا مستنى الباقى

ربنا معاكى


+++
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2011)

بحب جداا الالعاب دي انا كنت خلصت المستويات اللي قبلها واللي بعدها

بس مش عارف في الغرفة الثالثة اجيب البذرة

الاقيها فين دي ههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2011)

انا بخمن انها في الدولاب الرابع اللي انا مش عارف افتحه هههه


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> بحب جداا الالعاب دي انا كنت خلصت المستويات اللي قبلها واللي بعدها
> 
> بس مش عارف في الغرفة الثالثة اجيب البذرة
> 
> الاقيها فين دي ههههه




*هو انت بتتكلم عن الغرفة الثالثة

لو كده

روح لموضوعها وانا اديك هنت

اما الغرفة دى طلعت منها

لو طلعت من الغرف الباقية

مبرووووووووووووووك

+++
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2011)

لا انا بتكلم علي الغرفة اللي احنا فيها دي 

بس هي عبارة عن 3 اجزاء تخلص باب تلاقي اللي وراه انا وصلت للباب الثالث

وناقصني البذرة علشان ازرعها والاقي المفتاح


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مايو 2011)

*تمام*

*وصلت ليك*

*بص يا باشا بعد ما فتحت الدولاب الثالث لقيت حديدة*

*تمام*

*امسكها وروح جنب الباب تحت وافتح الخشبة المقسومة وتلاقى المفتاح للدولاب الرابع*

*وتلاقى جواه البذرة*

*معلش الغرف دخلت فى بعضها معايا*

*ههههههههههههه*

*وطمنى*

*+++*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *تمام*
> 
> *وصلت ليك*
> 
> ...



ثانكس يا باشا اخيرا عديتها :spor24:


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> ثانكس يا باشا اخيرا عديتها :spor24:


*:fun_oops:وانا اللى قولت هتحلها لوحدك :new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (29 مايو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> ثانكس يا باشا اخيرا عديتها :spor24:




*الف مبرووووووووك

يلا خلص على الغرف الباقية 

+++
*​


----------

